

Show HN: Personalized Product Discovery - mxack
http://www.photab.com

======
sudoscience
I am going to need more than this to give you my email; there's not enough
here to keep me intrigued.

What's so special about photab that I would want to sign up? In the current
state I am not feeling enough of a compulsion to sign up.

~~~
mxack
hey thanks for replying. i just realized the same. In fact, i don't need email
ids, i just wanted to know if people would be interested in a better way of
product discovery and comparison in gadgets space. i will be redesigning and
adding social plugins on the landing page itself.

